# Did chicken pox trigger my children's diabetes?



## Northerner (May 1, 2012)

Jen Mackenzie has lived with type-1 diabetes since she was four, and is only too well aware of the symptoms of the disease. 
So when her normally vibrant two-year-old daughter, Erin, suddenly seemed drained of all energy, it raised alarm bells. 
‘Erin had also wet the bed twice that week — her nappy and the mattress were totally sodden,’ says Jen. 

‘I knew excessive urination was a symptom of diabetes, and I lay in bed thinking: “Please don’t let her be diabetic.” ’
The next day Jen took her toddler to the GP and mentioned her worry about diabetes. 
Yet rather than give Erin a simple blood test to check her blood sugar levels, the doctor made Jen feel as though she was wasting her time, and sent her away ‘with a flea in her ear’.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...mothers-alarming-story.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Why won't doctors do a simple fingerprick test????? 

[FAIL]Type 1s "need insulin tablets" [/FAIL]


----------

